# Manually locking Phaeton doors (if no battery power is present)



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Does anyone know what this lock thing is for??*

Does anyone know what this lock thing is for?? There is one on each door...
(Note: Michael, you may want to rename the topic title to something reflective of what this item is for)
Douglas



_Modified by PanEuropean at 1:24 PM 3-16-2009_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Does anyone know what this lock thing is for?? (copernicus0001)*

One 'problem' with the Phaeton is that because it does not have the conventional buttons on the top of the door sills for engaging and disengaging the door locks, some other provision had to be made to allow the owner to lock the vehicle up if there was no electric power available. Hence, the provision of these little access holes.
Michael
*Page 40, booklet 3.1.1.*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (MrGTI)*

Hi Peter:
Uh, be careful - if you are referring to what looks like it is exactly the same thing on your Golf, it's not the same thing. The similar-looking part on a Golf or Jetta IV series engages the child door lock, which renders the inside rear door handle inoperative. This I know because I owned Golf and Jetta IV's prior to getting the larger VW I have now.
Michael


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

Yes, i know that.
The difference is that the Phaeton has it on all 4 doors.
I've had a few people ask me while at the autoshows, and i never kne it's purpose - until now.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (MrGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrGTI* »_I've had a few people ask me while at the autoshows, and i never kne it's purpose - until now.









Who would have guessed the explaination was right there in the owner's manual for all to read!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (GTINC)*

Apropos of that, there is a fascinating discussion of owner manuals - and a link to an interesting story in the New York Times about them - at this thread: NY Times Mag link
Michael


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

_Quote, originally posted by *GTINC* »_Who would have guessed the explaination was right there in the owner's manual for all to read!

I don't own a Phaeton, nor do we have an owners manual for the Phaeton at the car shows.








_(Hence the fact i am here, making sure i learn all the little things my peers don't know.)_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (MrGTI)*

Hi Peter:
Are you associated with the excellent VW and Audi dealership that is on the north side of the QEW in Oakville? My little sister takes her Jetta wagon there for service, and is very happy with the way everyone treats her.
Michael


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

I am a service customer of Oakville Volkswagen. I have been taking my cars there for quite a while now, and i'm friendly with all the service guys, and a few of the sales people as well.
But no, i don't work there. Besides being a programmer, i also work as a Volkswagen Product Specialist (those people that stand around the VW booths at the autoshows). 
I once worked as a Service Manager at another VW dealership, but those days have passed.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (MrGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrGTI* »_...I also work as a Volkswagen Product Specialist...

That sounds like it would be fun. I volunteer as one, but not at auto shows...








Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

*Archival Note:* Post title changed for search purposes


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photo re-hosted.

Michael


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Michael,

Your rehosting is truly worth the work, IMHO. Only yesterday I was scratching my head looking at the rubber door lock caps shown in your post #2 here and, hey presto, up pops your long lost description. Saved me having to remember to to go outside and open the glove compartment for the book, which I would have forgotten to do!

And the rest of the thread led me on a journey through some 2005 postings speculating about what would be happening six years in the future (ie 2011) vis-a-vis software updates and how the car's OnStar would still be performing, in relation to software complexity in luxury cars... 

Thanks for the ride.

Chris


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Glad you are enjoying it... 

Michael


----------



## EurodriverMK3 (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi all, just tried this and ran into an issue.... Driver door locks just fine with the key in handle. Tried the passenger door, worked great. Tried the rear Driver side door, again -just great. Now onto the rear Passenger side, couldn't really press the lever in... I didn't really realize it and just figured it was a softer spring than the other two doors. I closed the door and tried it, the door popped but didn't open...... ??? I pulled on the door again and it opened the rest of the way.. I tried it again and the same result. Now its pouring down rain with Tornado warnings out so needless to say I didn't want to be out there long but I would feel more comfortable all my doors being locked. The batteries are disconnected due to kessy issues so thats a no go before anyone suggests. The door felt almost dead and hollow, which is weird due to how solid and confident it usually opens and closes. Like a metal obstacle feeling. Any ideas before I go out and break something from force? It felt like it was stuck one something, the other door lovers moved with great ease. I could push decently hard with no result on the last door. Thanks


Jordan


----------



## EurodriverMK3 (Apr 5, 2008)

Went back out after the storm passed. Opened that same door, and then I figured I would try a reset by opening the door from the inside. Well it worked. I retried to lock it manually and this time the lever clicked in just as smooth as the others. So far it seems that it was just a small hiccup  :beer:


Jordan


----------



## My Phaeton (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi, I've got Phaeton 2005 and having a problem with the rear passenger door not opening from outside nor inside lever properly. I managed to find a trick to open it by pulling the inside lever and press open button a couple of times, the door then opens as normal. When I lock my doors with the remote control, the problem repeats. Is this problem something to do with the manual lock inside the hole that was mentioned years ago or something else? Please can somebody advise me how to fix it, VW told me a new lock is required (???)


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

My Phaeton said:


> Hi, I've got Phaeton 2005 and having a problem with the rear passenger door not opening from outside nor inside lever properly...


It could be that something is mechanically defective (broken) inside the door locking mechanism.

But, before you go and start taking the door apart and replacing components, first check to make sure that you don't have the child door lock feature active. On the Phaeton, this is activated electrically with buttons on the driver door. When active, it disconnects the inside door handle from the locking mechanism, which results in exactly the same behaviour that you have reported.

The operation of thee child door lock feature is explained in the owner manual. If you don't have an owner manual, let us know and one of us will post a scan of the appropriate page of the owner manual.

Michael


----------

